# Turmoil



## Graham Hall (Jun 4, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is a model of OTS tug Turmoil for sale or one of OTS tug Salvonia or Neptunia would love to own one of my old companies ships Model kits to build is ok too


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Graham Hall said:


> Does anyone know if there is a model of OTS tug Turmoil for sale or one of OTS tug Salvonia or Neptunia would love to own one of my old companies ships Model kits to build is ok too


I have never seen a kit of the Turmoil class tug for sale, but there is a company called Models by design who produce a hull for the Samsonia.........but the rest would have to be scratch built by yourself to plans available . here's a link to their site........look at the info halfway down the page listed under HMT Samsonia.

http://www.modelsbydesign.co.uk/model_boats.aspx

neil.


----------



## Graham Hall (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks Neil Looked on the site and will buy the hull and plans and have a go at building the model Funny though I have just purchased a fully built model of the Zwarte Zee Which is 3ft long and already built the detail is amazing it has always been my favourite tug design Had the pleasure of going on board the ship in Singapore The other tugs I believe are the best looking tugs are the Atlantic and the Pacific That's when tugs were tugs Though I have worked on many anchor and to wage ships since and granted far more superior accommodation wise I still liked to see the older designs as they looked and felt the part of deep sea tugs Thanks again for your info Graham


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Graham Hall said:


> Thanks Neil Looked on the site and will buy the hull and plans and have a go at building the model Funny though I have just purchased a fully built model of the Zwarte Zee Which is 3ft long and already built the detail is amazing it has always been my favourite tug design Had the pleasure of going on board the ship in Singapore The other tugs I believe are the best looking tugs are the Atlantic and the Pacific That's when tugs were tugs Though I have worked on many anchor and to wage ships since and granted far more superior accommodation wise I still liked to see the older designs as they looked and felt the part of deep sea tugs Thanks again for your info Graham


graham............if you want any help building her from scratch, then do come and join us on the site below.....we are a happy bunch of chaps with the main aim to help others with their models.........I'm a mod on the site and you are most welcome to come and join us. 

http://www.thercmodelboatforum.com/

neil.


----------

